# Adobe CS6 Begins Shipping Today



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 8, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9823"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9823" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9823"></a></div>
<strong>Adobe CS6


</strong>Adobe has begun shipping Creative Suite 6 today. It’s also available for download and purchase on their web site.</p>
<p>For the moment, you will only be able to upgrade to CS6 via Adobe.com. So if you just want to upgrade Photoshop CS5 to CS6, you have to do it via the web <a href="http://www.adobe.com/products/discount-software-coupons.html?PID=3485381" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.adobe.com/products/discount-software-coupons.html?PID=3485381" target="_blank">Visit Adobe.com</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## jrsforums (May 8, 2012)

Downloaded CS6 photoshop yesterday....don't forget the camera raw 7.1rc


----------



## jm345 (May 8, 2012)

Anyone know if it is necessary to uninstall Photoshop CS6 Beta before downloading the official CS6 upgrade version?


----------



## jm345 (May 8, 2012)

And, does Photoshop CS6 overwrite CS5 or leave it to be uninstalled later?


----------



## jrsforums (May 8, 2012)

jm345 said:


> Anyone know if it is necessary to uninstall Photoshop CS6 Beta before downloading the official CS6 upgrade version?



Yes


----------



## jrsforums (May 8, 2012)

jm345 said:


> And, does Photoshop CS6 overwrite CS5 or leave it to be uninstalled later?



No

Up to you to decide


----------



## jm345 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for info.


----------

